#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主卸任申請

## SHIBA INU

由於另有生涯規劃，申請卸任影評‧書評交流室版主一職
並申請關閉個人版Maya‧Lion's Loves
除了私人心情與創作、蒐集文章已經刪除，版面上的文章仍希望不要移動到其他任何版上

關於影評書評版，因為本人無法繼續經營的關係，以下五項主題也一併申請刪除：
熱映中與即將上映之電影(5/16更新)
電影上映檔期提前/延後與中文片名更改公佈欄
2006年電影資料庫(測試中)
[調查]關於本版公告：上映與即將上映電影
各縣市的電影院調查~

----------


## 狼王白牙

您好:

感謝這段時間以來的辛勞.

請問關閉個人版, 不移動目前版上的文章到別的版  是指請我刪除個人版上的文章及版面本身嗎?

至於電影版上的5個主題, 沒問題, 我是可以代勞丟去回收桶的.

----------


## SHIBA INU

是的~請直接將個人版內的所有文章刪除、同時撤除版面
謝謝

----------

